# Saving Molly fry! Help?



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

My lyretail Dalmatian Molly had about 25-30 surviving fry on Thursday while I was at work. She ate a few, I moved her back into the community tank and she is doing great. I had plans over the weekend and was gone Thursday night to Sunday evening. I had someone feed them for me while I was gone, and I come back Sunday and all but 2 are dead. Supposedly they were still alive Saturday....
I did a 75% water change because there was a lot of uneaten food and the water was really bad. As of this morning I could still find 1 of 2 babies swimming around (couldn't find the other). The ammonia levels are OK and the water looks decent again. 
My question is, how should I go about saving these last 2 babies?
Is an air stone necessary? 
And is there anything else you advise me to do that maybe I haven't thought of???
I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Just a word of advice. Mollys can easily get ich. I came back from a 3 day camp and they developed it while I was gone. I recommend adding a little extra aquarium salt because mollys need a higher rate and I also think it would be pretty hard to spot ich on a dalmatian molly so I mean, better safe then sorry right?


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

I had added some salt, and I put a pinch more in today. I still have only seen one baby swimming around, and seems to be doing ok so far. I have no idea where the other one is, I even gently moved some rocks and plants around to see if he was hiding, but it still hasn't emerged from anywhere.


----------

